# Another stupid question



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi-Ho-Silver The Lone Ranger Rides Again.
What was the name of Tonto's horse?

Dave


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 19, 2011)

That depends, Tonto's horse was originally named "White Fella" but was changed to "Scout" for the TV series.

Kel


----------



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

:bow: :bow: :bow:

Dead right full marks,

I think you spent to much time watching TV when you were young 

Dave


----------



## Majorstrain (Feb 19, 2011)

And more trivia.


> One other tidbit relative to these cards --- see the 'Hi Ho Silver' on the horse card. The generally accepted call by the LR to his trusty steed was 'Hi Yo Silver'. My guess is that the 'Ho' was an error by the person who drafted/printed these.





> Tonto was a member of the Potawatomi tribe, as stated in a number of radio shows and comic books. The earliest show that I can recall where "White Feller" (White Fellah) is mentioned as the name of Tonto's horse is the March 2, 1938 program titled The Apache Kid (episode #795).
> 
> Tonto received the horse (to be known as Scout) in an August 5, 1938 radio program titled Four-Day Ride (episode #862), and the hoss was a gift to replace his earlier horse, "White Feller" (White Fellah). Scout (not yet given that name) was presented to Tonto by Chief Thundercloud (not the movie Victor Daniels/Chief Thunder Cloud, but simply a character of that name in the radio show). "White Feller" remained with the Chief to recover. In several subsequent shows, Tonto simply referred to his new horse as "paint horse".


http://www.b-westerns.com/hoss-lr.htm
 ;D
Phil


----------



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

Phil,
That's interesting. I only remember the TV series.

Cheers for that
Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 19, 2011)

As long as you are on a roll Dave and the rest of you also, what was the name of the horse that Tim Mix had????

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

Huh - Never heard of Tim Mix.

But I'll guess "One leg"

Dave


----------



## rake60 (Feb 19, 2011)

Try Tom Mix. 







He was from DuBois PA, just a few miles north of my home town.

Rick


----------



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

No never heard of Tom Mix either, was he before Elvis?

My earlyist memories is Davy Crockett played by the Duke - or was it the Duke played by Davy Crockett. And Doris Day in Calamity Jane.

And the music at the end of the Alamo not really sure of the title but something like "The Green leaves of Summer"

I know, from the photo could only be Invisible, am I right.

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

I Know, I know, I know,

I got it, " I'm just too good to be true"

damn I forgot ........ wait I,ll go back have another look.

Yes TONY :big:

What a daft name for a horse 

What have I won?

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

[quote ]
He was from DuBois PA, just a few miles north of my home town.

Rick
[/quote]

What the horse? :big: :big: :big:
Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 19, 2011)

Danged big fingers. ;D I is too close to O. Tom Mix was way before Elvis. ;D Rick -- not too many people remember Tony. :bow:  It is easier for them to remember Pat Brady and "Nellie Belle" the Jeep. Or even "Diablo" and the Cisco Kid.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## DaveH (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes the Cisco Kid remember him didn't he wear a black top that had a strange aray of buttons.
Must be around 1956 in the UK.

Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 19, 2011)

DaveH  said:
			
		

> Yes the Cisco Kid remember him didn't he wear a black top that had a strange aray of buttons.
> Must be around 1956 in the UK.
> 
> Dave



 Yep -- Had a side-kick named Poncho.


----------



## steamer (Feb 20, 2011)

Tom has got to learn to keep the barrels out of the dirt... :

Dave


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 20, 2011)

"... From out of the Western sky comes .... SKY KING! ... "


BC1
Jim


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 20, 2011)

bearcar1  said:
			
		

> "... From out of the Western sky comes .... SKY KING! ... "
> 
> 
> BC1
> Jim



 Good one Jim. Sky King, his niece Penny and the "Songbird"

 Also must not forget "Hopalong Cassidy" or "Jingles Jones" or the singing cowbot "Gene Autry"

 "Bill Gruby" :bow:


----------



## DaveH (Feb 20, 2011)

Peter Ode and his wife Jenny had three daughters what where their names.
Lets see if you can find that on the net? 
Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 20, 2011)

You got me with that one Dave.

 And yes most all can be found on the net if you need help. If I did need the net for Cowboys and Cowgirls I would go here. It includes horses names. Thm:

http://www.jimwegryn.com/Names/Cowboys.htm

 "Bill Gruby"


----------

